# HMS Victory is ‘slowly rotting from inside’



## Sister Eleff (Nov 28, 2006)

This is sad news:

http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-england-30926084


----------



## litz (Aug 20, 2012)

Sad ... maybe they need to take some lessons on wooden ship care and feeding from their colonial counterparts in the US Navy, who don't seem to have any issues keeping the Constitution going year after year ...

(and, in fact, in recent years have actually managed to get it _under sail_ during the yearly turnaround cruise)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:USS_Constitution_Sail200d.jpg


----------



## Keltic Star (Jan 21, 2006)

Sister Eleff said:


> This is sad news:
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-england-30926084


As she is encased in concrete, it could be fresh water condensation causing dry rot. If so, the effects could have been minimized by regular applications of road salt in the bilges.
Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

I seem to remember a few year ago that the British Government made a huge grant of funds toward restoration work on Victory but ignored the then plight of the Cutty Sark after the fire.

Bob


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day sister eleff"nursie",yesterday.10:23.H.M.S.VICTORY is slowly rotting from inside.thanks for posting the excellent clip.she does look sick.you would think the lotto funds would be well spent on such an icon.hope so.shes great naval history.regards ben27


----------

